# Calpe wild camping spot no longer there



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We arrived in Calpe today and headed for the popular wild camping spot at the roundabout near Lidls, but there were no vans there and a new sign had been put up prohibiting motorhomes from parking. 

We headed towards the port then followed the sign for free parking and pulled up on a quiet street almost behind the Hotel Ifach, where there was a French van parked. They told us that although the police move you on from the port area, they don't bother with the quieter streets.

We have now been joined by 3 more Dutch vans so I feel quite secure about staying overnight. 
We'll let you know if there are any problems.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Are there not any campsites in or near Calpe ?

Loddy


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Stayed here recently.brilliant site....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7623


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Bryandh said:


> Stayed here recently.brilliant site....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=7623


We also stayed on this site last year lovely clean site and not far to playa and town centre.

I think if I had to park up in the street the m/home would have to go.

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Called in here two days ago and it is fully booked until 13th March

peedee


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

peedee said:


> Called in here two days ago and it is fully booked until 13th March
> 
> peedee


Does not surprise me, quality sells. I do believe that there is another site in Calpe but have no information on it.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

So does ACSI. It seems easier to find pitches on none ACSI sites but of course it costs more. I saw two other sites signed in Calpe.
peedee


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

There is a site called Camping La Merched which is in the newer part of Calpe where there is a roundabout which has Mercadona and Consum supermarkets and Hotel Esmeralda nearby. It is signposted from the roundabout, 10 mins walk to the beach.
We have stayed there for 2 winters, quite basic but run by very nice French/Spanish family, daughter speaks english.
Mostly used by Germans and Dutch, but we found everybody very friendly.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

jarcadia said:


> There is a site called Camping La Merched which is in the newer part of Calpe where there is a roundabout which has Mercadona and Consum supermarkets and Hotel Esmeralda nearby. It is signposted from the roundabout, 10 mins walk to the beach.
> We have stayed there for 2 winters, quite basic but run by very nice French/Spanish family, daughter speaks english.
> Mostly used by Germans and Dutch, but we found everybody very friendly.


If you have been there recently, put a review in Campsite Reviews which will be helpful to all users.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Beat me to it Bryandh, I have made it a bit easier for jarcadia as I left there today and have just finished posting the details which were not in the database. 

A review from jarcadia to suplement it would be welcomed.

peedee


----------



## billy5 (Jul 2, 2008)

We are on camping calpemar now, there is a letter in this weeks
Costa blanca news from a Brit that lives in Calpe stating that he saw a campervan pulling away from a rubbish bin. When he got to the bin he found that the campervan had just emptied the contents
of its chemical toilet onto the road next to the bin. this was 50 mts
from his house.He go,s on to ask where other campervans that
wild camp empty theirs, and advices anyone who sees any campervan emptying their toilets to imform the police as he had.
Maybe this is why the no parking signs for campervans have gone
up. earlier this week there was a campervan wild camping outside
of the campsite.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Wild Calping*

We parked HERE for a night. What is the weather like at the moment?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We only stopped in Calpe overnight. It was 20 degrees but a bit windy. We are on a camperpark a bit further south now, and it's hotter with good weather forecast for the SE of Spain for this week. 

The place we stayed in Calpe was fine. Although technically a 'street' it was long marked parking bays next to a large but unused carpark area with some friendly Spanish speaking bars just round the corner.
In fact we had more space arond us than in many campsites we have stayed on. 
I was sorry to hear that there had been some wild campers who appeared to cause problems. We have wild camped many times, and never seen this happen.
Good and bad people in all spheres of life I guess!


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is the letter that billy5 refers to:


----------

